# Favorite Toys



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok been thinking about this for a bit now, but what is everyones favorite type of toy, helper, or whatever you like to call it????  Anything from solo use, to fun for both or multiple partners  

I need a replacement for my silver bullet which seems to be dying quiet rpaidly in the last few months, so this will be a benefit for me also.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

A love swing!!  wee hoo!


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> A love swing!!  wee hoo!




   Got one hanging under my deck.  It's great for giving helicopter rides.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

never heard of swing?

the butterfly and the bumble bee are quite pleasant 

porn is still my fav. though


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh, you've gotta try a swing. You can be SOOOO creative in that thing.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

The swing is the BEST!!!!  But my apartment people might get a bit ticked with me.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> never heard of swing?
> 
> the butterfly and the bumble bee are quite pleasant
> ...



the queen of porn doesn't know about the Love Swing?    It is just a swing type chair that is suspended and helps achieve some crazy monkey sex positions ...


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> The swing is the BEST!!!!  But my apartment people might get a bit ticked with me.  LOL




Can I be your neighbor?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

oh a swing....i thought you were talking about an appliance 

yes..i know what the swing is.....geeze.

i have a hammock chair on my balcony 14 stories up.....works just like the swing only better imo.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

mmmmmmm, making notes to check out j's apartment to get ideas for mine


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

nt scribbles not to himself _ find apartment across from JBo ... buy high power binocs ... must be 14 floors up ... cost is not a stopper ... _


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2003)

14 stories up, you can get your groove on and have the adrenalin rush


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

its the best thang......you can pick one up in mexico.
the maintence guys giggled when i asked them to drill bolts into the balcony ceiling that would hold 1,500 lbs....they asked me what i was doing and i said "oh just putting up a swing".


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a battery operated "dolphin". Actually the dolphin is the tip (dolphin shaped). It is battery operated and very, very nice for solo or partner games!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh getting so many good ideas and needing to let some steam off  LOL  Man I am so going to get me some of these things  LOL


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its the best thang......you can pick one up in mexico.
> the maintence guys giggled when i asked them to drill bolts into the balcony ceiling that would hold 1,500 lbs....they asked me what i was doing and i said "oh just putting up a swing".


Here's sumthing you can add to da thrill...
A BUNGEE cord,you have the height!!!
:bounce:


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2003)

sounds like a good idea dero.....but whos gonna bring me back up


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Did you know it's illegal to buy/sell strap-ons in Texas


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

what BR you have to come here, everything is legal in this state and we have the most strip clubs and adult shops per capita inthe nation  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did you know it's illegal to buy/sell strap-ons in Texas



is this a joke 

you can carry guns but not strap on's?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

brings a whole new meaning to the term: concealed weapon?


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

J'Bo........i read in some other thread that you are ukranian ??? foreal....

do you speak russian ?? or just ukranian


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

i speak neither.

just french and english (partial broken english)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

don't be silly...your English is perfect!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

pfft sure it is. dieting talk i suppose


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> is this a joke
> 
> you can carry guns but not strap on's?



yeah B ... how does that work?   

Going to hedo we brought a suitcase full of toys - good thing they didn't question what those things were.  

One night we had friends over for supper and it was a makeshift thing and we ran out of chairs.  Trisha keeps her toys in a large plastic box.   I thought this was the perfect size to use as a seat.  Well, not 5 minutes into dinner, we heard this buzzing.  Our daughter asked what that noise was and we all started laughing.


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

ohhhh so........you live in France ???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

that is so funny nt.
i used to have a shoe box of toys and now its grown to a bag.
one day will be a big box like yours.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> (partial broken english)



English is not your primary language?

fuck....I`m impressed then.

BTW,......I`m completely offended at the rest of this thread


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

offense noted ...


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Swings and Dolphins and French...Oh my! 

You Perverts!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BTW,......I`m completely offended at the rest of this thread



the bull shiat meter just spiked on this one!


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> the bull shiat meter just spiked on this one!



No NO, it be true.....a thread like this and not a single person sent me a personal invite......fucking digcraceful


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Ha Ha well when you disappear for a signifigant amount of time what can you expect  LOL  J/K


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

sure you are kuso. mr. toys himself. 

i learnt to speak french in nursery school and continue until high school (which was a mistake) i took every subject in french until grade 12 when i had to relearn everything in english...try turning biology grade 11 in to english after years of french...i was disecting grenoilliues (frogs) all the time


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

that's actually pretty impressive, MS J!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

thanks....or should i say merci? just joking. i understand french alot more than i speak it nowadays. this is why sometimes my sentences are backwords....its the frenchy in me....you know what other traits i get from me being french?


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Ha Ha well when you disappear for a signifigant amount of time what can you expect  LOL  J/K




I disappeared? I didn`t notice that LOL

And J'bo....that is cool!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks.

you wanta see what my tongue can do


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you know what other traits i get from me being french?


well.rumors have it that the French are the best lovers...so...that leaves quite a bit to the imagination..and I have one VIVID imagination....


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> you wanta see what my tongue can do



You need ask?  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

key to being a good lover is to be open to try anything


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

have I told you that I..uh..never mind...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> key to being a good lover is to be open to try anything



 ... _anything _


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

j'bo's in trouble now...NT's on the prowl....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

always on the prowl ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

b...is that seriously your back? how come it looks so lean? you said that your a fatty now


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I know he is on crack, and i want to know what girl wouldn't try anything, especially HERE!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

I like rock em sock em robots myself


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

robots? sawheet....are you talking about rosie from the jetsons?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Noo    rosie does not swalloww!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

your priceless


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Plane flight to see sawheet,  220.00 ,  Brazillian wax  60.00,  Dinner with sawheet  240.00,  Hotel room in south beach  210.00.  NIGHT OF STEAMY HOT PASIONATE SEX WITH SAWHEET  PRICELESS, is that what you mean by that statement??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

no, but thanks for the quotes  

i was thinking more like:
donkey ride to see sawheet (steel from the farm) $0
Brazialian Wax (bald beaver dont require waxes  ) $0
Dinner with Sawheet (ummm how about just desert) $0
Hotel Room in south beach (beach is good for me) $0
and the rest.....well thats free


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Donkey ride....Nice ass on an ass
Brazilian wax....Nice Beaver
Dinner...Well I would sttle for a meal at the Y
Hotel....beach  sandy crack   sure!
The rest......Would be your best!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

dinner....meal at the house of kat man chew 
the rest....you would have to work for that title


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

and you can have the cream of someyunghunguy


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

i dont do dairy when i am dieting


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

So you are like rosie the frikin robot!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

did i not tell you that i was french?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

You did not tell me anything, so if your french you would SURRENDER yourself to me, put your hands up and let my tie you up as my pow.  COOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

OMG.....you dont realize what you have just said....your in trouble now


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

What are you going to do..................bite me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

this next post was edited by the administrator of this site....content was inappropriate.

signed,

officer dehorn dogger.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

AHHH haa  my shield is to powerfull for a mere mortal,  you bounce off me and splat on the wall   ahh haaaa  let the pornopalooza begin!!!


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

J' so where are you living now ???

i used to date this french chik,,, Anastasie, she was a freaaaaak.

we're still cool,  she used to work at the golds in atlanta.  i need to get her to join IM forums,,,


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

well i am what you would call a french freaaaak too 

i am living in winterpeg, manitoba, canada.....for now.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Untill she moves to FLORIDA to "dry out"


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

Canada.......damn,,, thats gotta suck... one of my good friends is from Canada,,, we go to UGA together.....

you need to move to the US foreal,,,, like New York or something, thats where im going to law school after i graduate.  golds in manhattan is pretty tight, i've been.......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

Got that right.....now i just gotta find 4 karots and a man to marry me....now that Dave is gone


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> Canada.......damn,,, thats gotta suck... one of my good friends is from Canada,,, we go to UGA together.....
> 
> you need to move to the US foreal,,,, like New York or something, thats where im going to law school after i graduate.  golds in manhattan is pretty tight, i've been.......



Canada is actually very nice....if you take away the cold.

no guns, free health care, beautiful people, friendly as hell and safer than your momma's kitchen.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> b...is that seriously your back? how come it looks so lean? you said that your a fatty now



yes, that seriously is my back....
why? I was probably all 'sucked in'....and good camera angles, shadows, etc..

You see the beginings of my 'handles' tho? THey lurk...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

But you got the V thing comin on


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

thanks!
Like I said...I wanna look like fades!


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

everyone has pics......damnnn....i need to take some, going to sign one out at the art department, just gotta think of something to tell them, sense i am a pre-law major.

yea canada is like sweeden, healthcare and guns and the whole deal.  but NY is still the baddest place in the world, i cant wait...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

where are you right now???


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

ATL.....going to UGA,,,,,,,,i hate the south, from hillbilies to traffic, its f**** up.  if i get full ride at UGA law then i might stay or Emory law, otherwise im going to law school in New York,,,,, its cool, best place to be if you are like 18-30.

where are you at ???
i like the pic !


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> ATL.....going to UGA,,,,,,,,i hate the south, from hillbilies to traffic, its f**** up.  if i get full ride at UGA law then i might stay or Emory law, otherwise im going to law school in New York,,,,, its cool, best place to be if you are like 18-30.
> 
> where are you at ???
> i like the pic !




And you think traffic is better in NY?  If you haven't noticed, there are idiots living everywhere.


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

bro,,,, the point is that if you live in manhattan there is no reason to drive.  most people there dont even own cars, if you live in the other boroughs, its a different story. But the fact that the south has grown uncontrollably is obvious, and its only going to get worse.....


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

That's right, the South WILL rise again.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

just for SS


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

lets hope that the intelligence level in the south rises as well, because it has always lacked that most important trait !


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice thanks yanks!!!!!!!  Hey J you see that???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> lets hope that the intelligence level in the south rises as well, because it has always lacked that most important trait !


You know, I am seriuosly offended by your ignorant remarks regarding the South!!!

You need a time-out until you can play well with others!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

plenty more ideas where that came from


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

unless you lack intelligence and you are from the south, you shouldnt be offended......


otherwise shut the fooooock up !!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I definitely don't think you need to be quiet that rude......Just because people have an accent they are not dumb, Bush has an accent and he is incedibly intelligent


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

LeVan, that's a pretty bold statement to make.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

here is one that is fun for everyone


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> otherwise shut the fooooock up !!!!!



  

with talk like that, your time here will soon come to an end.  Voice your opinion, but the minute you bring a racial flavour to anything, you're not going to be well received anywhere.


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

IF YOU THINK BUSH IS INTELLIGENT........you SERIOUSLY NEED TO QUESTION YOUR OWN INTELLIGENCE......IM A LAW MAJOR,,, I KNOW POLITICS...... AND BUSH IS THE STUPIDEST SENSE,,,, WELL SHIT HE IS THE STUPIDEST !!!!!

there hasnt been a smart republican sense Ronald Reagan !


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

NT,
Levan says he is going to law school, really good debator in my mind!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

hey..just had a thought...LeVan..
Doens't that sound like that French car, LeCar?
Sorry...couldn't resist!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok if do not think he is intelligent tell me how he got through Yale as a grad student, tha man is dyslexic, give me a break, think Gore could have done better??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> IF YOU THINK BUSH IS INTELLIGENT........you SERIOUSLY NEED TO QUESTION YOUR OWN INTELLIGENCE......IM A LAW MAJOR,,, I KNOW POLITICS...... AND BUSH IS THE STUPIDEST SENSE,,,, WELL SHIT HE IS THE STUPIDEST !!!!!
> 
> there hasnt been a smart republican sense Ronald Reagan !



ok..but do you know...spell check?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> NT,
> Levan says he is going to law school, really good debator in my mind!


   huh?  If someone goes to law school, that makes them a good debator?


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

LeVAN..................LeCar.............yea dude that almost rhymes... you even think about being a rapper


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

meant sarcastically - don't think i was being serious


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok honestly you no longer seem intelligent yourself, you are just bashing on others to make your opinion seem better, everyone is right in their own respect.  And no one needs to yell.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

not about ryhming...you don't remember the Renault LeCar?
I thought it was funny...


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

ya i know..........i was messing with you dude,,,, Renaults are actually decent cars by european standards,


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

burner you crack me up  LOL


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

short.......i wasnt trying to steal anyones thunder,,,, but saying something like george bush is smart and south will rise again just puts a big foooocking grim on my face !


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I just don't appreciatte peopl yelling and freaking out over something you may know a bit about, but since you are in Law school, or going to be, do you have time to stay up to date on everything in the political arena???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> meant sarcastically - don't think i was being serious



 ... now Yank, let's deal with a more serious issue - and that would be the lack of adult pics being posted.  You seem to have THE pics, so how about posting a few.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

LeVAN - All you've done is give opinions, not facts, about people in the South and President Bush... and just because you are going to go to Law School does not make you an authority on either subject... you are going to law school... whooped'de'doo!!!

What is it that makes college kids think they are so much smarter then everyone else???  Even smarter then those of us that have been there and done that!!!


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

definitely,,,, politics/news/current events/past and present history is my forte.  thats whay i do,,, i have taken 6 classes each semester for the past 2 years in college, im on a fast track program.  but yea,,, politics is the name of the game in pre-law and law school......

but i do spend atleast 1 hour pumpin and 1 hour hard cardio everyday....


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

butterfly........i dont want to step into your side of the court again.... 

but its great that you went to college,,,, higher education is definitely important !


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Nice thanks yanks!!!!!!!  Hey J you see that???



oh yes i did 

BF....you have right to be...but remember that there are always ignorant people lurking around. 

LeVan...dont you ever, ever talk to BF like that...what kind of law student are you anyways? let me geuss your rich daddy got you in? cause ignorance like that wont get you too far. People who act in harsh and rude ways only shows their lack of intelligence and once again i do not understand what kind of law major you have....the only major i see is that your a MAJOR PAIN IN THE ASS after only a dozen posts. so #$%& you....dont ever talk to my friends like that again.

*well i am glad that we had another dumbass episode on IM....cause i was starting to get worried...havent had one in almost a month*

NT....he is only a good masterBATER not deBATER....to debate one must have intelligence and a broad view on many subjects.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, I think L- to get by, you are going to need to relax way down or you seem to go around stepping on peoples feet, think fully before you speak.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> definitely,,,, politics/news/current events/past and present history is my forte.  thats whay i do,,, i have taken 6 classes each semester for the past 2 years in college, im on a fast track program.  but yea,,, politics is the name of the game in pre-law and law school......
> 
> but i do spend atleast 1 hour pumpin and 1 hour hard cardio everyday....



if this is true then perhaps you should concetrate on people skills and learning how to type with respect.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

bush will rise again? I like bush...
wait..are we talking about the same thing here?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I love all bushes!!!!!!!  

AND GO J!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

perhaps you should learn to type, spend a little less time working out and a little more time reading literature, because lack of their of is making you sound extremely intelligent.

and arguing in forums is like RUNNING SPECIAL OLYMPICS,,, IF YOU WIN,, YOU ARE STILL RETARDED !!!

HAHAHAHAHA
peace


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

LeVann-

You are the on that joined here and you may be academically gifted but when it comes to social outlets, YOU ARE COMPLETELY IGNORANT!!!!!!  Now unless you want to talk nicely, and respectful I would recommend you stop.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks like LeVan will make a perfect politician. Spewing off at the mouth without knowing a damn thing about what he's saying.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> perhaps you should learn to type, spend a little less time working out and a little more time reading literature, because lack of their of is making you sound extremely intelligent.
> 
> and arguing in forums is like RUNNING SPECIAL OLYMPICS,,, IF YOU WIN,, YOU ARE STILL RETARDED !!!
> ...



oh little boy little boy.....would you like me to correct all 22 of your posts? 

on one more note.
i can read and learn about all of the issues you have been talking about however you can train all you want you will still be ugly


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> and arguing in forums is like RUNNING SPECIAL OLYMPICS,,, IF YOU WIN,, YOU ARE STILL RETARDED !!!


I cannot believe you just said that... how uncompasionate can a person be???


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA,,, but i was only getting started short........

alright
alright,,, i'll stop.........hhahahah

it was fun while it lasted,


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LeVann-
> 
> You are the on that joined here and you may be academically gifted but when it comes to social outlets, YOU ARE COMPLETELY IGNORANT!!!!!!  Now unless you want to talk nicely, and respectful I would recommend you stop.



oh ss dont worry i deal with sad people like this everyday....i got this one


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I cannot believe you just said that... how uncompasionate can a person be???



i can believe it....you read his previous posts.
this is a newbie that only came to disturb.
kinda like someone i know. 
perhaps it is him.

but really you dont get to me LePain in dah ass.


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

shopping for brain cells !!!!!!!!!! hahahahah how appropriate,, i could not have said it better.  i admire people who can admit their shortcomings,,, way to go J wanna be LO !!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

L what the hell is wrong with you, dropped on yourhead as a child, stop using daddies money and i dare you to get a job and walk in big boy shoes and act like a man, not someone who has more pent up sexual frustration here then anyone, and obviosly can not let it out the right way.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA,,, but i was only getting started short........
> 
> alright
> ...


Wonder what happened to that other kid that used to start shit for the sake of starting shit... oh yeah... he was BANNED!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> shopping for brain cells !!!!!!!!!! hahahahah how appropriate,, i could not have said it better.  i admire people who can admit their shortcomings,,, way to go J wanna be LO !!!



yes, i am shooping for brain cells cause i am still talking to you.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

Apparently smart enough for law school but NOT smart enough for Duke, Yale, or Harvard.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 16, 2003)

My favorite sex toys are:

a camel
a Kitchen Aid blender (green)
a pack of Wrigley's Spearmint gum
a Ziplock bag (freezer size)
a pinata in the shape of Bob Dole
a Coca Cola vending machine, fully stocked
"The Poseidon Adventure" on DVD (widescreen)
one of those "Magnetic Poetry" kits, genius edition
a 1987 Ford Escort (white, three door, automatic transmission)
a Calvin Klein wife beater t-shirt, size L
a snack size package of Nutter Butters (cookies, not wafers)
two Tupperware bowls with the lids missing (one orange, one yellow)
a box of waterproof matches

There are just too many to name


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

few more for the ladies!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL nice burner!!!!!!  Oh eyah and bush went to yale, so hmmmm who is smarter????


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

Au revoir


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

yanks i love yah man, needed that right boutnow, i am ready to rip that kids head off and he is older then me  LOL


----------



## craig777 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Apparently smart enough for law school but NOT smart enough for Duke, Yale, or Harvard.



You guys seems to have missed that he has completed two years of college. He hasn't been accepted to law school yet. He is at best going into his junior year.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

here's another, was highly recommend


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

at 22 no, he should be almost done, oh well, he is not going to make it far.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

we all know that he is just trying to rial us up.

so dont give him the pleasure.

first hint that he was going to act this way: stab on Canada
second: stab on bf
third: racist

people like you get old fast. i wish you all the luck in your pointless career cause the only cases you will win are ones that you can relate to. my suggestion PLEAD INSANITY.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> You guys seems to have missed that he has completed two years of college. He hasn't been accepted to law school yet. He is at best going into his junior year.



Good point Craig. Missed that one myself.  It's quite possible he could NOT be accepted at all.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I think we have a resident Alumni who went to Harvard Law, as well.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I feel better already.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

I think TP went to Duke.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

IAB.....you just got me in trouble at work for laughing out loud

YANK....you sure are scoring points with ss and i 

SS...did you see the one that has 2 pieces....we can share 

LEDINK....bye brother...have fun struggling through life


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

so..can we get back to what is important here....
toys for SS?
I mean..the poor girl is worn down to the nubbins!
we  gotta help her out here..I mean..I'd love to lend a hand....


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

last one for now - glows red and flashes for enjoyment


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

in case it gets lost????


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

J - i'd be willing to help out in any way i could!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, I think we can share    the toy, vin oh and I LOVE THAT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He is my man toy!@!!!

I know gals i need to help, my head is spinning here  LOL


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

exactly


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> THE head is spinning here  LOL




I understand that have toys that do that too!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

how about the buzz me panties


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I am so getting a pair of those!!!!  Take those suckers to work!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> LOL, I think we can share    the toy, vin oh and I LOVE THAT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He is my man toy!@!!!
> 
> I know gals i need to help, my head is spinning here  LOL



i am right there with you ss


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Me too, J, I wanna help!!!

One last thing... that kid is sure lucky fade didn't see his comments!!!  He wouldn't have been near as nice as you were J... thanks!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

hey SS, J - care to tame this cobra?


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

this one just makes me laugh every time i see it! has his own cover and everything


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

only reason that i was nice is because i feel sorry for the old chap. 

"must suck to be him" -j'bo's sis


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I am so getting a pair of those!!!!  Take those suckers to work!!!!!


like you'd get any work done...you'd just sit there..with that glazed over eye stare....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I would go for it, the only kinda snake i like  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

true but it would be worth it  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> shopping for brain cells !!!!!!!!!! hahahahah how appropriate,, i could not have said it better.  i admire people who can admit their shortcomings,,, way to go J wanna be LO !!!




So let me get this straight bud, you think you are better than everyone else because you are in law school??  You think ppl from the south are stupid and ppl from NY are not?  The world is full of ignorant people and you my boy are one of them.  You are going to be a lawyer and represent murderers and rapist, or are you going to be a prosecuter??    You should stop trying to impress people with waht you want to become and try to impress people with who you are,  truly sad you are, truly sad.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

look for the full day enjoyment there ss?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I love all enjoyment, anything and everything is up for grabs, no holding back here.

Where do you get all these pics Y they are sweet!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

here and there, been quiet lately and haven't posted much, but after seeing your request i had to just help out a hottie in distress


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

why thank you, it has helped tremendously, i need to get my butt in gear and make some purchases


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

so..pure bliss is only a visa card away?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

no thatis not pure bliss but enough of a substitute for now  

Pure bliss  comes later  LOL


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

more panties for ya!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

have heard of good reviews of this one as well - pretty intense


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Yanks... can you find one that goes over the shaft of the guy and has a beaver attachment as well as a back door tickler???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

like..the Ausitn Powers endorsed Swedish Penis Pump?


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

now were doing requests, well how could i resist a request from such a beautiful lady as yourself - maybe a while but guess i could see what i could do - damm this is funny!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

here's one for those who dare


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

what i want to know is how you find all these links so fast....are you an attachement dealer?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> unless you lack intelligence and you are from the south, you shouldnt be offended......
> 
> 
> otherwise shut the fooooock up !!!!!



As a New Yorker, and as a lawyer, and as a friend of Ann's I am highly offended by this post and others in this thread by you.

Mostly, because it is pricks like you that cause both New Yorkers and lawyers to have a bad name.

So shut the fuck up.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

J - no way - real estate if you could believe that


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I think he is, gotta be, or have an inside connection or something, but he has it all!!!!!!

So J you doing ok over there hun, no more headaches????  stomach doing OK???


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> As a New Yorker, and as a lawyer, and as a friend of Ann's I am highly offended by this post and others in this thread by you.
> 
> Mostly, because it is pricks like you that cause both New Yorkers and lawyers to have a bad name.
> ...


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

BF - how about something like this!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Honestly... that looks scary  and painful!!!

Think smooth surfaces


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

no connections of any sort - hell i was a recruiter before getting into real estate and i work pretty damm close to TP. you asked for toys so i just delivered


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

too funny. like i said it may take a while


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

we love the deliveries though!!!!!!!!  Brings new meaning to special delivery


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

trust me i could give special delivery if that was the case


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

here you go BF - this is a close as i could get!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

BF is this what you were looking for?

Ultimate Triple Stimulator 
For couples who yearn for multiple stimulation to the penis, clitoris, vagina, even the anus. Soft and comfortable, the Triple Stimulator hugs the base of the penis, helping maintain an erection, and the bullet vibrates to stimulate the penis and clitoris or anus (depending on choice of position). The 6 inch probe is super flexible, adhering to any configuration.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

holy cow, i am so showing darren all of this he wil die and lvoe it all  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I think he is, gotta be, or have an inside connection or something, but he has it all!!!!!!
> 
> So J you doing ok over there hun, no more headaches????  stomach doing OK???



no actually the headache has turned into a mirgrane and my tummy is rumbing


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

That is add, and it is suppossed to help huh??  yeah seems like it really is  LOL

I am good now just ate and relaxing for a couple minutes before heading to work and to the gym.  

Thinking I am going to have to do some playing with someone tonight  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

I could help ya babe, a little temple massage and a nice dinner, folowed by a little toy action how about the  JAckrabbit tonight


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> holy cow, i am so showing darren all of this he wil die and lvoe it all  LOL



you guys gotta get the toys!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh he already has fun with what i have and handcuffs are his fav with the lotions and all that, but i think i am going to do some surprising when he gets here in two weeks.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Just dont try to blank him in the ass with a strap on  j/k.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

No I am thinking more of a strip show since he hasn't seen me in like three weeks, how does that sound?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

can i watch?


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

SS - only touched the tip of the iceburg - damm you don't know what you are missing out on - you should see the better halves collection it would make you drool


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

strip show, hope you have the proper attire


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh got the shoes  LOL  he would care if i had sweat pants on  LOL  but i gots me a few things


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh i think you should share the better halves collection now


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Get the stripper shoes, A must!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> BF is this what you were looking for?
> 
> Ultimate Triple Stimulator
> For couples who yearn for multiple stimulation to the penis, clitoris, vagina, even the anus. Soft and comfortable, the Triple Stimulator hugs the base of the penis, helping maintain an erection, and the bullet vibrates to stimulate the penis and clitoris or anus (depending on choice of position). The 6 inch probe is super flexible, adhering to any configuration.


kind of... fade sure as hell doesn't need an extension...

yeah this is a bad crop job but...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

no i already have some


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

too much to list - hell there are things that come out to play that i have never seen more than once in the past 9 years. getting harder and harder with the kids getting older. i told her we are gonna have to get a bed box at the end of the bed with a lock on it the collection is so large. 

best part is when i get home from the gym and get another workout and get in all my cardio i have been not doing at the gym.


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

BF - it is not an extension, it is a ring and the rest is for you pleasure my dear


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes, you are right... a ring with pleasure toys for me  

I HIGHLY recommend it!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

that right smiles for everyone! did you happen to see the vibrating tongue barbell and didn't fade get his tongue pierced recently?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes, I was definitely going to point it out to him!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

good for YOU


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

heh SS was thinking i know your man would love seeing you in something like this for his little show


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

from the back!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

or this could go niceliy with those handcuffs you have


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

yes am thinking about sticking up on some of those, just have been kinda broke lately, am think the schiool girl thing and some nurse outfit  LOL


----------



## court (Jul 16, 2003)

my hand,


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

like this


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

or the HEAD nurse


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I WANT the Cop outfit!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

and i'm sure you would make such a BAD cop!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

might need to get some capital punishment on my ass  lol


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 16, 2003)

glad to be of help - days over time to go home and get my cardio workout in


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

he he have fun, i still have three more hours


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> unless you lack intelligence and you are from the south, you shouldnt be offended......
> 
> 
> otherwise shut the fooooock up !!!!!


Law school, huh. You probably do go to law school....as the janitor? 

Anyway "LeVan" (fags name or what?)

How about you FUUUUUUUUUCking off


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

BF your husband is awesome!!!  Fade you rock!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No I am thinking more of a strip show since he hasn't seen me in like three weeks, how does that sound?


Have a webcam?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't need you guys to laugh that hard, you wouldn't be able to see you would cryiong too hard from laughing  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Let me practice a few times, then the show will go on


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Let me practice a few times, then the show will go on


Hey we are going to hold you to that honey!

He pretty awesome, isn't he


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

like i said in yuour journal i want to be like you guys when i grow up


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I don't need you guys to laugh that hard, you wouldn't be able to see you would cryiong too hard from laughing  LOL


would it be any worse than American Pie?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

no i  have him beat by a long shot  LOL  But I am no demi moore in strip tease


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

as I understand it, demimoore wasn't even demi moore..that was her body double....
hey, just listen to the music, and move to it...you can't go wrong...
what's the icq #?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

icq number??????  what is that?????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

web cam number....or IM..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

he he lewt me practice then maybe  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

wahoo!
ss live!


----------

